# Renovation Project: New Kitchen - Ongoing



## twostuds (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks like a great start. Should be a fantastic kitchen on that budget.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a pretty good span, have you checked to see if that is a load bearing wall?


----------



## msmith5554 (Apr 13, 2012)

it was and a beam has been recessed in the ceiling


----------



## msmith5554 (Apr 13, 2012)

Some more pics. Main wall came down today. this opening was only 4 ft when we started. we made it 13 ft. I installed (2) 14x1.75 micro lam beams in this space to support the ceiling. it is supported by 3 cripple studs on each side. (engineer) only wanted 2 and I didn't think that was enough, so I added 1


----------



## msmith5554 (Apr 13, 2012)

heres a pic of the main beam from the inside of the kitchen


----------



## msmith5554 (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's the finished product. There are a lot more pics in the renovation section.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That looks great, I like the toe kicks, I have never liked the plain kicks. What type of floor did you install?


----------



## msmith5554 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jim, its called Burnt Barnwood. its an engineered harwood floor. 5 in plank. its made in the USA and offered thru www.CarpetOneDFW.com ours is glued down. We looked at hundreds of diff eng floors, and almost went with true 3/4 inch thick hardwoods because I couldn't find any that really felt like real wood floors. Then I finally found these. I am so happy with them. 

And as for the toe kicks, We saw those in a magazine and really liked the looked. We had to put the floors down first because of the detail at the bottom of the cabinets, but the clean look I think is better than a floor guy having to cut around all that stuff. 

Michael


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Your kitchen really came together great, the floor is beautiful, thanks for letting us know the type they are. I know you and your family will enjoy your kitchen for years to come.


----------

